# VN vets.



## IKE (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Lawrence (Sep 25, 2022)

I am an old veteran in town that wears a Vietnam Veterans hat, actual there a quite a few of us left and we go to group therapy together. We are bad asses and can be quite scary also.  Sometimes when I tell a tell younger people what actually happened there, and they do not believe me I realize what a badass I much be to them. --------- Post mark, I spent lots of hours flying in Huey's like in the picture above for I was the crew chief. We did all kinds of mission or sorties they were called. We would pick up grunts out of one mud hole and take them to another mud hole. Just the other day I was re-experiencing the feeling of flying into a hot LZ (Landing Zone) and firing my M60 over the heads of the solders as they ran toward my helicopter to get out of there. I felt grateful that they had training of how to run towards my gun fire to get out of there. -------- PM again that picture of the grunts and the choppers brings back real life memories to me, sometimes to many real-life memories.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 26, 2022)

IKE said:


> View attachment 241243
> 
> View attachment 241244


----------



## Wayne (Oct 20, 2022)

Unloading ammo at a FOB


----------



## Wayne (Oct 20, 2022)

30 months in country here


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2022)

My husband was in the Navy during the VN war, luckily he never went to VN.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 21, 2022)

A fact I never knew about the brigade I served for 15 months, not counting the short time ( 2 months) I spent with the 25th Infantry.
What unit saw the most combat in Vietnam?
*The 199th Infantry Brigade* is most notable for its participation in combat operations during the Vietnam War.


----------

